

HackerRank Back to School Tour Blog - rvivek
https://www.hackerrank.com/blog/42

======
ktsr42
I need to sign in to read the FAQ?? Get outta here!

~~~
rvivek
Really? I don't think so (<https://www.hackerrank.com/faq>) Screenshot:
<http://awesomescreenshot.com/08d11v1514>

